# 아니 .. 난 그냥 잘못 입력 문자 .. 미안해 .. 내 말은,,, 네 ... 안녕 ...



## José_A

Hello:
Can someone help me translating this? please.
         아니 .. 난 그냥 잘못 입력 문자 .. 미안해 .. 내 말은,,, 네 ... 안녕 ...
This was a conversation so I'll give the context:
         안녕하세요!
         모르겠는데 ... 안녕 ...
Did you say "I don't know ... well ..." ?
         아니 .. 난 그냥 잘못 입력 문자 .. 미안해 .. 내 말은,,, 네 ... 안녕 ...

I think it says something like "No, ------------------- .. I'm sorry --------
That's my best ... I don't know any korean ...
Thank you!!


----------



## stupoh

I think:

"Nothing .. I just typed incorrectly .. Sorry .. What I mean is,,, 네 ... 안녕 ..."


----------



## José_A

Thank you very much :-D
I thought it was something bad ...


----------

